# CAR WASH



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I went through our local car wash pulled up to the free vacuums NO vacuums being used because of corona virus


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

floater99 said:


> I went through our local car wash pulled up to the free vacuums NO vacuums being used because of corona virus


That sucks............or not


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

They are now opening up the vacuums in Stark/Summit Co. at car washes.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Shop vac in the driveway


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a shark vacuum. I carry it to the garage, rain or shine.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Can't wait till tomorrow to get a badly needed haircut..... my wife said no way.... I was getting desperate and she reminded me when she cut her brothers hair..... I better wait


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I use my garage air compressor to blow out my vehicles. I never seen free vacuums at the car wash.


----------

